# duck shot with 100-400 + canon 1.4x II (5d2)



## akiskev (Apr 21, 2012)

AF was very slow but the iq surprised me!!!
@400mm


----------



## dturano (May 6, 2012)

great shots, i just picked up a used 100-400mm, im happy to see shots from another full frame, especially results from a 1.4 extender.


----------



## HeavenHell (May 6, 2012)

Yeah nice photos for sure.

Here's a couple I took with my Tamron 70-300mm. I wish it had a bit more reach. I think some of the ducks in the first photo look like decoys, but I can assure you they are not.


----------



## dturano (May 6, 2012)

Great results, nice shots. Funny before reading your post, i thought decoy.


----------

